

 I'm seeking beta-testers for my user support snapshot service - andrewdavey
http://jooplicate.com?hn1

======
Robin_Message
That's cool, I wasn't sure if I'd get HTML or an image, I guess HTML makes
sense, but could get big for large app with scripts (although I'm guessing you
strip those out.)

Did you consider using canvas, which I think can get image data from the
current page? Obviously less supported, but might help people with browser
bugs that are harder to reproduce, even with the HTML.

~~~
andrewdavey
Yes, scripts are removed.

I will need to have a closer look at the canvas API and see what actually
works across different browsers. It could well be a simpler way to generate
images - even if IE6/7/8 will miss out.

Thanks.

~~~
rjrodger
Speaking of canvas, can you grab canvas/svg content embedded in the page?

~~~
andrewdavey
I'm not capturing canvas content yet. It should be possible - but I'll need to
look into it.

SVG content appears in the DOM so should be captured.

------
baberuth
very cool, worked exactly as expected.

great landing page and demo, value proposition is very clear and the demo
works exactly as expected.

thoughts:

1\. that title bar takes up a LOT of valuable screen real estate, pushing some
of informative content below the fold -- don't need quite as much title space

2\. draw more attention to the "demo" links. Its easy to miss the link as is.
The demo is great, takes 2 seconds only, and was very convincing. You should
want EVERYONE who makes it to the landing page to convert to a demo.

~~~
andrewdavey
Thank you for the feedback. I'm glad you like the site. I'll chat with my
designer about alternative header designers. Drawing much more attention to
the demo is a great idea. I'll see what I can do :)

------
andrewdavey
I'm the developer behind Jooplicate. If you have any questions please let me
know. Thanks!

~~~
cpr
That's great--how do you do the snapshotting in pure Javascript? (If that's
your secret sauce, fair 'nuff, but any hints would be appreciated.)

Edit: Oh, wait, it's just HTML you're sending--I see. You're not capturing a
screenshot.

~~~
masnick
Do you know how <http://www.snapengage.com/> takes screenshots? I'm not sure
if it's HTML or an actual image, but it might be work looking into.

~~~
cpr
Interesting. It looks like it depends on Flash to take that screenshot.

------
gpambrozio
How can you garantee that you won't show any private information? Suppose the
user was filling a contact form with some private info that he wouldn't like
you to see, do you strip this out? What about password fields? You might want
to get an option asking the user if he allows the screenshot to be sent...
Other than this, the only thing would be the afforementioned jpeg screenshot.
Great job.

~~~
andrewdavey
I can see privacy being a issue. I think at least I will need to add a message
to the form to inform the user. Having a checkbox to enable/disable the
snapshot may be a useful option too. So then the user can still send a
message, but without the snapshot.

